

Replacement Therapy: Why our gadgets can’t wear out fast enough - rblion
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/09/replacement-therapy/8609/

======
RussRomStanBety
What a bizzaro world it could have been...if all our Gadgets would appreciate.

